# Mogadore



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Any good reports off ticknor? Looking for crappie and perch any info appreciated


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

My report from today is that you couldn’t fit another car in the lot (should be some reports with the number of people out there)! Literally had no place to park, left and went to OSP and caught enough small gills to make it fun.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That place seems to have dried up in the last year or so. Most reports I’ve heard are dink-gills. There “should be” some crappie action after dark when the noise subsides? Thinking a good, new name for it(And Mosquito marina bay) would be “Little East Harbor”!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just another ruined lake to add to the list.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Didn't like the Clear Blue skies & zero temps, but decided to hit the ice anyway. Fished Moggy (Ticknor Bay) Weds after work from 4:30-7:30pm. Vex was on fire, but the fish had a serious pandemic case of LOCKJAW. Caught only 2 perch. Talked to 4 others and they had the same results.

BTW: ODNR was plowing the parking lot as I pulled in at 4pm.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

😂 we need no gill limits and please kill all the weeds so I can fish without my baits getting all gucked up!!! 😳


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

And stock only Catfish in all Ohio inland lakes.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

icebucketjohn said:


> And stock only Catfish in all Ohio inland lakes.


I know, John. And I've been crazy to post on OGF several times to stop the catfish over stocking. Must be I just don't understand.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

My opinion it’s cheap to raise them and it makes us think they are doing something with our dollars! Pike please and redear! We got issues with foreign mussels put them in so they can help us some on that front


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

brad crappie said:


> My opinion it’s cheap to raise them and it makes us think they are doing something with our dollars! Pike please and redear! We got issues with foreign mussels put them in so they can help us some on that front


There are redear in Mogadore, just not nearly as many as gills. Used to get some big ones during the spawn. Maybe there will be more soon if the mussels are in there. 

I'd love to see some pike in Moggie. They used to stock muskie there.


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

bdawg said:


> They used to stock muskie there.


There’s Musky in Moggie?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thinking of hiiting Moggy again after work (Friday 1/28) around 4pm. Most likely head out from Ticknor.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I know bigdog there has been ears in there since the fifty’s I think! Talking about intrucing them in other lakes they do not over populate hurt other fish populations! A no brainer to stick them to help on mussels!!! Interesting that they put ears in portage didn’t make it to Erie but they stop stocking saugs at the plx cause of the threat!!😳! I know saugs would move more tho! It’s bs


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Tony Bologna said:


> There’s Musky in Moggie?


They stocked Musky in Mogadore back in the 60's
but they are long gone. Biggest I ever saw was 27lbs.
A guy caught it on a Spinner-Bait. I remember, it was on a
Friday the 13th, in April. Can't remember the exact year.
It hung on the wall at Kame's for a long time.


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

I haven’t fished Mogadore since I was a kid. But when we camped there I would wait for them to close down the swimming beach and then go. I would catch some of the biggest perch and crappie I’ve ever seen.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Yep...Those were the Good-Ole-Days.
You could scoop fish out of Moggie with a net.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Fished moggy today from 2-5 about 20 small crappie on jig and plastics, I started playing Muddy Waters Mannish Boy immediately started catching 17 inch slabs 😆 🤣


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

My buddy claims he caught a ski 6/7 years Bach cat fishing with shrimp. Can’t verify but don’t know why he’d bs me about it


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hit Moggy Friday 5pm-8pm. Talked to 10 guys. Slow bite for them & me. Enjoyed a short converastion with a dad & daughter as they were walking in & I was walking out. 8 yr old girl in a pink snow suit... she was all smiles & had a wonderful time with her dad. Great to see. MADE MY DAY. Only landed 1 dink Gill & 1 short Crappie. Will give it a full day shot tomorrow.

Tough luck this season sofar. Been out 6x & only brought fish home once. Better luck tomorrow.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

On Moggy again Sunday 6am-5pm. Awefully long trek to the west side of the big island from Ticknor Rd Parking Lot. Fished with a handfull of others. Mark joined us trying out his new 'IceBike'. Still a few bugs to work out., but very interesting nonetheless. Took a newbie on the ice with me. He caught his 1st perch. Great comradere' with the group. Mixed bag of Gills, Crappie & Perch. No bragging rights or anything soectacular., although son, Nathan landed a 3lb Channel Cat. No wind helped the day on the ice be more enjoyable, but the trek back to Ticknor was arduous to say the least.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Tony Bologna said:


> I haven’t fished Mogadore since I was a kid. But when we camped there I would wait for them to close down the swimming beach and then go. I would catch some of the biggest perch and crappie I’ve ever seen.


When I was a kid(late 80s), I was swimming there on a day when there were few people swimming and a huge muskie jumped inside the ropes of the swimming area!

Caught my biggest Mogadore perch fishing just outside the bouy line next to the floating dock. It's still a good spot for perch sometimes.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Note: Logging Operations to start on Monday., SOUTH & EAST of the Congress Lake Rd Parking Lot. 

SIGNS POSTED:
LAND IS CLOSED TO ALL PUBLIC ACTIVITY... NOT the ice fisherman.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

icebucketjohn said:


> Note: Logging Operations to start on Monday., SOUTH & EAST of the Congress Lake Rd Parking Lot.
> 
> SIGNS POSTED:
> LAND IS CLOSED TO ALL PUBLIC ACTIVITY... NOT the ice fisherman.


I wonder if it will be selective logging or clear cut logging?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Always SELECTIVE LOGGING. For example the recent cut off Lansinger Rd's 30 acres was only 320 trees.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Took a half day vacation to hit Moggy again. Fished 6:45-10:45. Managed to land 12 Perch & 4 short Crappie. All on minnows. Should've taken the entire day off bc the steady rains truly didn't arrive till 3pm. (That's what I get for listening to the weatherman). Kept 8 of the Perch. Most caught on sn Acme Kastmaster (Red/Gold) with single stinger hook.


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Made it out 2/1 for a couple hours. Caught a lot of small perch and gills plus a 10 & 10.5 back to back. Thought I was on a school of moggy monsters for a minute then the smalls came back. I really like the 27" UL tickle stick that I picked up this year. You can see the softest bites and the up bites too. 5mm gold tungsten and a few maggots. My go to for perch and gills.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Decided to hit Moggy for a couple of hours after work. 5pm-7pm. Ticknor Bay. Slow bite. Only caught 4 Perch, but they were all keepers. Minnows on the bottom. Pleasant evening & nice sunset.

Had gear challenges: Headlamp Batteries were dead & Mr Buddy Heater would't fire up. ( Got the Pilot Light to fire, but not the heating element). Oh well, back to the basement work bench.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Weds Feb 9th. Fished 1pm - 7pm
Moggy: Parked at Ticknor & trekked 1/2 mile to my perch spots. Didn't take my shanty & the drag wasn't as bad as expected. Blue skies & sunshine wasn't the forecast since I was anticipating a front to move in. (Weathermen were wrong again).
Slow bite but caught 13 Perch & 2 short crappie. No Jumbos. Filleted 8.
Minnows & Minnow heads on the bottom. 14-18fow.
Surpringly, I was the last one off the ice. Thought there'd be more evening icers since the weather was so pleasant. Talked to 2 nice youngsters in the parking lot as I was coming in. Thanks for helping me load my gear.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bass knuckles said:


> My buddy claims he caught a ski 6/7 years Bach cat fishing with shrimp. Can’t verify but don’t know why he’d bs me about it


Here’s one for you, BK! My best work, fishing, and hunting friend for many years after starting work at Goodyear back in the early seventies told me once abt catching FIVE nice Walleye! at Mogadore west of the Lansinger launch one evening while doing what he truly loved, bass fishing! He said he caught the first one by accident when his reel backlashed while throwing a buzz bait(the lure sunk to the bottom while he was untangling his reel.) He’d fished Moggie almost exclusively for many years prior and never caught a walleye there before. He happened to have a few crawlers with him so he tipped the buzzbait, fished it deeper, and caught four more! Though he tried conventional walleye baits many times after that, he never caught another. I told him he must have caught the only “five walleye” in there! He has been chasing his bass in Heaven for abt 30 years now!
ps-I would‘ve trusted this guy with my checkbook, never had a reason to think he would “Josh” me.


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

I’ve always thought walleye would do pretty good in the main basin but odnr said no there’s not enough spawning habitat. Who knows maybe one day they’ll drop the leftovers in there to see how it goes. I’d venture to say the ones your buddy caught were secretly dropped in there.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

ScumFrog said:


> I’ve always thought walleye would do pretty good in the main basin but odnr said no there’s not enough spawning habitat. Who knows maybe one day they’ll drop the leftovers in there to see how it goes. I’d venture to say the ones your buddy caught were secretly dropped in there.


I used to catch Smallmouth at Waborn that were dropped...25 yrs ago.
Ain't seen one since....Biggest was just under 5


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Here’s one for you, BK! My best work, fishing, and hunting friend for many years after starting work at Goodyear back in the early seventies told me once abt catching FIVE nice Walleye! at Mogadore west of the Lansinger launch one evening while doing what he truly loved, bass fishing! He said he caught the first one by accident when his reel backlashed while throwing a buzz bait(the lure sunk to the bottom while he was untangling his reel.) He’d fished Moggie almost exclusively for many years prior and never caught a walleye there before. He happened to have a few crawlers with him so he tipped the buzzbait, fished it deeper, and caught four more! Though he tried conventional walleye baits many times after that, he never caught another. I told him he must have caught the only “five walleye” in there! He has been chasing his bass in Heaven for abt 30 years now!
> ps-I would‘ve trusted this guy with my checkbook, never had a reason to think he would “Josh” me.


Guess you never know what you’ll get bass fishing, that’s the only walleye I’ve ever got from nimi wht spinner dragging the bottom. Targeted them w/o another again. I know they there tho. I do think moggy needs that toothy critter tho. Eyes wld be a great fish to add!


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Fished Mogadore today. It was a last minute idea. Went off Ticknor. Started west of the bay and worked across to the west shore. Tough bite. Probably only caught 10 perch and a gill. Best bite was in 9 ft. of water. Perch only average 5 to 8 in. Highlight of the day was meeting Icebucket John!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bass knuckles said:


> Guess you never know what you’ll get bass fishing, that’s the only walleye I’ve ever got from nimi wht spinner dragging the bottom. Targeted them w/o another again. I know they there tho. I do think moggy needs that toothy critter tho. Eyes wld be a great fish to add!


My contacts at ODNR tell me it’s “never going to happen”. The concern is that inland lakes originating walleye could pass along “Bad genes/diseases etc to the Erie gene pool! My solution to that would be collect/hatch eggs from Erie walleyes(not sure if this is a possiblility!?) and stock any inland lakes with those that discharge(eventually) into Lake Erie(Wingfoot, Moggie, and Springfield immediately come to mind.) No harm, no foul!(Same fish!) This literally becomes an International issue(US, Canada, several states!), one slip up could be disasterous, over time!)


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ScumFrog said:


> I’ve always thought walleye would do pretty good in the main basin but odnr said no there’s not enough spawning habitat. Who knows maybe one day they’ll drop the leftovers in there to see how it goes. I’d venture to say the ones your buddy caught were secretly dropped in there.


I‘ve heard of a few WB muskies ending up in Wft!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Monday Feb 14th. Took a 'newbie' to CLR targeting gills. Fished 4:30pm-7pm. Lots of rod action. Caught 40+ gills. 15-18 keepers. He had a blast. Said he never caught so many bluegill. Happy I made some wonderful memories for him. (I think he's hooked).😁


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

icebucketjohn said:


> Monday Feb 14th. Took a 'newbie' to CLR targeting gills. Fished 4:30pm-7pm. Lots of rod action. Caught 40+ gills. 15-18 keepers. He had a blast. Said he never caught so many bluegill. Happy I made some wonderful memories for him. (I think he's hooked).😁


Glad you guys did good It was Nice to meet ya!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job IBJ  

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Moggy Weds noon to 5:45. Ticknor. Thought the day would be dynamite bc of a number of factors including: Full Moon, Warmer Temps, Overcast Weather, & Easy pulling/trekking Conditions. 

WRONG!! Slow bite. Couldn't find 'em. Negative, Non-aggressive feeding mode. Really surprised me. 1/2" of water on the ice. Lots of water draining into my holes. Shoreline ice was excellent. Ice hadn't turned sloppy or soupy.

Fished 14-19 fow. Landed only 8 Perch. 7 keepers. No Jumbo's. Minnows with plain gold hook.. On the bottom.

Still searching for the big school of those orange fins.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

IBJ Had the same issue at CLR yesterday, Caught one... had another good run but that was it!
thought about going to ticknor but didnt.. wished i would of now


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Talked to 1 guy coming off Moggy/CLR., Congress Lake Rd. He was on the ice by 6:15am & quit at 10am. Ice was excellent 10-11". Trekking wasn't a problem, but shoreline ice was bad. No problem at Ticknor though.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

That some good news Thanks IBJ!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Friday 2/25/2022 Noon Field Report:
Nobody on Moggy at all. Shorelines skeptical.
Boards will be required for access.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Friday 2/25/2022 Noon Field Report:
> Nobody on Moggy at all. Shorelines skeptical.
> Boards will be required for access. ...


Boards should be avoidable at Ticknor ramp. Shore has been bad but going out /coming in using the dock has been fine there the last couple days and should be okay at least for a few days yet. No guarantees though – always check/decide for yourself.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

4 of us were on Moggy today just after sunrise. We made the 1/2 mile trek from the Ticknor Rd parking lot to our spots. It was an easy walk. Shoreline access was good. We found ice 4"-10". It was a slow bite until we found their feeding pattern . Rob & I stayed till 4pm. Both of us landed a dozen perch each. (Wish we would have nailed their feeding habits alot earlier).

By 4pm, my DeWalt Drill Battery was dead & I was out of bait. Would've stayed longer, but it was time to head home.

If today was my last hurrah for the season, the afternoon sun made it memorable.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

anyone planning on going out to play tomm?


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Fished Saturday 11-4. I was set up closer to the dam just north of the power lines. Tried 8 -12'. Kept 4 perch missed a couple. Usually do ok here and not sure why it's been tough two weekends in a row. Probably join the Ticknor group this afternoon.


----------

